# Resource Conflict PCI on Motherboard ...



## popek55 (May 5, 2008)

Getting these 3 error messages at boot on Toshiba Satellite laptop:

ERROR 
Resource Conflict PCI on Motherboard 
bus 02, device 00, function 00
ERROR
Resource Conflict PCI Network Controller on Motherboard 
bus 02, device 01 function 00
ERROR
Resource Conflict PCI on Network Controller on Motherboard
bus 02, device 02 function 00

Unable to use wireless, nic or the 1394 controller, also tried using a wireless card but the sysytem could not detect it. 

Reloaded the wireless driver, nic and 1394 and get error 10 can't start device. Deleted and reinstalled each device to no avail. 

Windows is also detecting an 'unknown' PCI device at device 4 after initialization. 

Any ideas?


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

popek55,

Was this always a problem or did it just start happening? If it just started happening, did you change anything (upgrade or modify Windows, Change BIOS settings)?

It looks as if the motherboard has reverted to a NON APCI BIOS state, where the IRQ channels are not being steered by Windows.

Just for grins, power on your laptop and immediately press F2 (before Windows loads). To into the setup and look at the settings for ACPI. Try to enable ACPI BIOS if this is an option then exit and SAVE settings.

If this doesn't work - reply and we'll try something else.

Also need to know when the problem started and what, if anything you changed prior to these errors.

- John


----------



## popek55 (May 5, 2008)

This started recently, no new hw has been added. The BIOS setup (F2) has no provision for ACPI.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

popek55,

What is your ACTUAL Toshiba Model? Go here:

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_modSel.jsp

pick your model from the list and look at the FAQs or search for part of the text in your error message.

If you're running Windows XP, try downloading and installing this:

http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/s500irqx.exe

- John


----------



## popek55 (May 5, 2008)

OK, I'll give that a try when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## dmurthy (Aug 4, 2008)

I am also experiencing the same issue with my Satellite A85 S1072. Tried doing a system recovery and that did not work. Keeps trying to install a PCI device upon startup. Wireless is not working. Computer is completely stripped down(basic programs, no external devices). Any help?


----------



## elharrison4 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have the same problem. Wireless and internal lan just stopped working. Any solutions?


----------



## trusoundman (Oct 3, 2008)

I am having this exact problem. I have the A85-S1072 Satellite model. I have never had this issue before, and I would love any solutions. Anyone have any ideas?


----------

